# Monogamy Mystery



## HappyHer

I'm collecting information about monogamy and would like to ask you to take a quick 9 question survey. It's all about your thoughts in regard to monogamy, what are the important skills/techniques, etc... It's free and will only take a minute. It won't sign you up for any lists or anything, and your information will not be shared in any way. You can find the survey here.


----------

